# Martial Arts Anyone?



## tonynyc (Nov 5, 2008)

No-No-Bad-Kitty presented an a great point to a question that I had posted regarding the Martial Arts and interest the Dimensions community.

_
"I don't know squat about MMA or kickboxing however I would love to learn how to do it. I do not, I admit, enjoy watching these events professionally because I don't like seeing people hurt each other. However, I am not against them, if that's what folks want to do.

I myself would LOVE to learn how to do these things. However...I haven't come up with the courage (yet) to enter any classes. Not sure how they would take a fat chick wanting to learn how to high kick."
_


Do any of you feel the same way? 

I enjoy reading the Magazines and find the popularity of Mixed Martial Arts both a good and bad. It's nice that it has gotten wider exposure;but, bad that other Arts are not considered. I've also gotten the impression that there is a huge difference in the training on those competing in sports vs. self defense applications. 

I've often wondered what are the best arts for folks of size : is it grappling- boxing-weapons training - striking arts ? Maybe some of you practicing Dimmers can share your thoughts...


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 6, 2008)

Tony, if i had someone who was heavy to work out with, i would love to do something like that, start slow and work up...


why dont you and your honey live closer? lol


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 6, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Tony, if i had someone who was heavy to work out with, i would love to do something like that, start slow and work up...
> 
> 
> why dont you and your honey live closer? lol



*
Hi Dianna:

You are a sweetie, We'll just have to get you back East that's all... 

I agree with you that it's a question of starting slow - and progressing from there. I've always enjoyed reading and exploring this issue of Martial Arts training for folks of size. I haven't seen many threads-but, did find some good info for starters.

Martial Arts for folks of sizeAkido

Judo
Tai Chi 
Akido

"Martial Arts are suitable for all body types,. In some arts like
Sumo, size is important, but this is an unusual exception.

A good instructor will adjust the training to match the student's
physical attributes, e.g. while a light person might be told to
work speed, a heavy person might be told to work leverage.
Some particular martial arts that have been recommended are
Tai Chi (good for fat people because it's weight bearing, low impact
and concentrates on flexibility and balance), Tae Kwon Do (good
for tall folks) and Wing Chun (good for short folks), Aikido."

Fat People & The Martial Arts

http://stason.org/TULARC/society/fat-acceptance-sports/A3-15-Fat-people-and-Martial-Arts.html


5 top reasons to Start Training in the Martial Arts 

(source: About.com) 

http://martialarts.about.com/od/choosingaschool/a/choosestyle.htm

Fitness/Fun Related Interests
The most common reason for training that I hear is that people want to have fun and get in better physical condition, whether that is losing weight, getting stronger or just getting more active. Martial arts is a great way to get in shape and can be really fun to learn. It will improve endurance, strength, flexibility, speed, coordination, balance and helps with overall stress levels. While all martial arts training involves some amount of physical training, these styles are great to try for overall physical fitness: 
Tae Kwon Do 
Brazilian Ju Jitsu and other Grappling Arts 
Capoeira 
Non-traditional martial arts schools that feature fitness as a large part of their overall direction.

Self Defense
The second most common reason for studying martial arts is self defense; a very valid and important reason for learning. The following arts certainly aren't the only ones who teach self defense, but they are known to have self defense as their main focus: 
Hapkido 
Krav Maga 
Various non-traditional systems which are organized solely around self defense, often specializing in either law enforcement training or women's self defense. Many of these programs are offered by martial arts schools in addition to their core curriculum.

Interest In Traditional or Cultural Arts

Many people take great interest in the cultural or traditional aspects of martial arts training. They enjoy the discipline, traditions and methods of very traditional arts. A traditional style will features very structured training, and many people love that aspect as well. There are many traditional martial arts styles out there. Contact the classes and schools in your area to learn what is available to you. 
Shaolin Kung Fu 
Shotokan Karate 
Kuk Sool Won 
Iado 
Wing Chun 
Bujinkan

Full Contact/Combat Sports/MMA

With the success of such promotions as UFC, Pride and K1, there has been a surge of interest in training of this nature. The following arts have a full contact or combat sport focus and many times aren't traditional asian arts, but rather a mixture of multiple styles. 
San Shou 
Muay Thai 
Schools that focus on "mma" or mixed martial arts. These schools teach a combination of grappling/ground fighting such as Brazilian Ju Jitsu or catch wrestling, stand up fighting like boxing or kickboxing, and throws and submissions.

Sport, Tricks & Competition or "Xtreme" Martial Arts

Thanks to an increased presence in movies and television, a rapidly growing reason for training is for the flashy and acrobatic "Xtreme" martial arts, which combines martial basics with difficult jump kicks, flips and speedy hand combinations, done primarily for competitions. Schools that have a sport focus usually teach either a traditional or modified version of a traditional art, and simply have more of a sport focus than other schools. While competition is probably not the main feature of these schools, it can be a large part of what they do. Sport or Competition schools will teach things like traditional and creative forms or katas, gymnastics or trick martial arts techniques as well as light to medium contact sparring. Some styles where you will see this focus include: 
Tae Kwon Do 
Many otherwise traditional schools, most commonly Karate schools. 
A new breed of schools created specifically for teaching sport martial arts, run mostly by current or former champions. Hard to find, but they are certainly out there. 
Once you know what you want to get out of your training and your goals are clearly defined, it will be much easier to pick a style and a school. You won't be so overwhelmed by the variety of martial arts schools available, and you will make the choice that you will be happiest with in the long run

*


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to say that the martial arts are a fantastic way to get your body into aerobic shape and keep your joints flexible. In 1984, in college, I earned my black belt in Tae Kwon Do as a 250 lb BBW. I was, by far, the largest woman in the class. No one thought I could do it, my family even laughed when I told them I had started taking classes. But, my instructor never doubted me and for 3 1/2 years he was always there encouraging and challenging me to do the best I could. There were over 400 people in my white belt class, and 3 1/2 years later, I was one of only 8 to finally make that final exam. Tae Kwon Do is a punching and kicking art, not a throwing art. I like this better, as I don't do so well getting up off the floor anymore. I am 100 lbs heavier now, and my knees don't work as well, but I still practice my forms and try to keep up with it. I can't afford to go to a martial arts school, but I still try to keep fresh. I encourage anyone to try a martial art. The confidence I gained from this was enormous!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 7, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> I have to say that the martial arts are a fantastic way to get your body into aerobic shape and keep your joints flexible. In 1984, in college, I earned my black belt in Tae Kwon Do as a 250 lb BBW. I was, by far, the largest woman in the class. No one thought I could do it, my family even laughed when I told them I had started taking classes. But, my instructor never doubted me and for 3 1/2 years he was always there encouraging and challenging me to do the best I could. There were over 400 people in my white belt class, and 3 1/2 years later, I was one of only 8 to finally make that final exam. Tae Kwon Do is a punching and kicking art, not a throwing art. I like this better, as I don't do so well getting up off the floor anymore. I am 100 lbs heavier now, and my knees don't work as well, but I still practice my forms and try to keep up with it. I can't afford to go to a martial arts school, but I still try to keep fresh. I encourage anyone to try a martial art. The confidence I gained from this was enormous!



Wow Pamela, I had no idea you were a black belt in Tae Kwon Do. That is totally so neat. In the last couple of years (thanks to better TV coverage) I have developed a big interest in martial arts, and love to watch mixed martial arts fights on TV. I am very impressed that you are into Tae Kwon Do and think it is marvelous! Way to go girl!

I am into Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) which pretty much means any fighting style goes in the arena - you can combine elements against an opponent.
I would like to put in a plug for one of my favorite fighters in MMA, Mr. Kimbo Slice. If you get a chance to watch one of his fights, take it. But better be sure and watch the first 30 seconds. Most of his fights don't last longer than that. 

One of the reasons I have come to respect mixed martial arts is that the bouts are real. There is no melodrama or faking like in WWF. This is not Hollywood actors - these are real fighters. Some of the fighting styles are thousands of years old. Mr. Slice tho is a "street fighter" in his combat is more freestyle - but incredibly swift and efficient.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 7, 2008)

I have not seen much MMA fighting. I imagine it's also a great workout. I enjoy the pure art side of my martial art of Tae Kwon Do, rather than the fighting. My favorite part of training was always doing forms, choreographed series' of movements, almost like a dance. I enjoyed perfecting the techniqes, it was almost a Zen experience. I feel as if I am leaving my brain on hold to concentrate on something simple and pure. I am not trying to be all metaphysical or anything, it's just a matter of concentrating on one thing to the exclusion of others. Sparring, while necessary, was never my favorite part of the art. Our sparring was very much controlled and part of the skill of sparring in a friendly contest is that you control the placement, speed and power of the punches and kicks. Back in the day, I could kick you in the side of the head, and you wouldn't feel more than a brush against your ear. Now, with my bad knees, I would be lucky to kick you in the butt .


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 8, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Wow Pamela, I had no idea you were a black belt in Tae Kwon Do. That is totally so neat. In the last couple of years (thanks to better TV coverage) I have developed a big interest in martial arts, and love to watch mixed martial arts fights on TV. I am very impressed that you are into Tae Kwon Do and think it is marvelous! Way to go girl!
> 
> I am into Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) which pretty much means any fighting style goes in the arena - you can combine elements against an opponent.
> I would like to put in a plug for one of my favorite fighters in MMA, Mr. Kimbo Slice. If you get a chance to watch one of his fights, take it. But better be sure and watch the first 30 seconds. Most of his fights don't last longer than that.
> ...



*
Hi Moore2me:

Always nice to see a martial arts fan on the boards. Kimbo is certainly an entertaining fighter;but, he may have trouble with some of the more technically sound fighters like Frank Mir. Did you see the fight between Mir and Brock Lesnar? 

I guess you could say MMA is about as real as it can get- though it's still a controlled environment. As Bruce Lee coined the phrase once "Organized Mayhem"

As far as the Pro Wrestlers- there were and are some legit martial artist and grapplers in their own right: Hossein Khosrow Ali Vaziri "The Iron Shiek" 
(Olympic Greco Roman - Freestly Wrestler/Bodyguard to the Shah of Iran) - Allan 'Bad News' Coage ( Black Belt Judo - Bronze Medal 1976 Olympics) - Toru Takana (Ju-Jitsu /Boxing-star of many films) - Harold Sakata ( "OddJob" the formidable villan with the nasty killer derby from the Sean Connery James Bond Films- Judo/Ju-Jitsu & Olympic Weightlifter) - Karl Gotch , Lou Thez (submission wrestlers). 
*




PamelaLois said:


> I have not seen much MMA fighting. I imagine it's also a great workout. I enjoy the pure art side of my martial art of Tae Kwon Do, rather than the fighting. My favorite part of training was always doing forms, choreographed series' of movements, almost like a dance. I enjoyed perfecting the techniqes, it was almost a Zen experience. I feel as if I am leaving my brain on hold to concentrate on something simple and pure. I am not trying to be all metaphysical or anything, it's just a matter of concentrating on one thing to the exclusion of others. Sparring, while necessary, was never my favorite part of the art. Our sparring was very much controlled and part of the skill of sparring in a friendly contest is that you control the placement, speed and power of the punches and kicks. Back in the day, I could kick you in the side of the head, and you wouldn't feel more than a brush against your ear. Now, with my bad knees, I would be lucky to kick you in the butt .



*
Hi Pamela:
Kudos on your accomplishements. I can see your viewpoint in the arts as you see it as a sort of ZenLike experience. I think I saw the attitudes of Martial Arts summed up best in one Magazine: Training for Sports vs. Way of Life. 

Did you see the latest issue of TaeKwonDo Times? The have MMA - Matt Hughes on the cover.

I remember chatting with an Isreali gentleman (ex Commando) at one of my consulting jobs and he had specialized in "Krav Maga" and their whole training was totally different the sports or forms competition. They focused on self defense and survival . 
*


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 8, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *Hi Pamela:*
> *Kudos on your accomplishements. I can see your viewpoint in the arts as you see it as a sort of ZenLike experience. I think I saw the attitudes of Martial Arts summed up best in one Magazine: Training for Sports vs. Way of Life. *
> 
> *Did you see the latest issue of TaeKwonDo Times? The have MMA - Matt Hughes on the cover.*
> ...


 
That Krav Maga is pretty intense. I understand the focus on survival and self defense, I believe it is taught to the military. I also love watching adherents of other arts, like Kung Fu, Capoeira, Aikido, JuJitsu, etc. It always fascinates me how different they are. The differing philosophies of arts developed in different parts of the world is also quite interesting to me. Like I said earlier, I would encourage anyone who wants to up their fitness level to give a martial art a try.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 9, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> That Krav Maga is pretty intense. I understand the focus on survival and self defense, I believe it is taught to the military. I also love watching adherents of other arts, like Kung Fu, Capoeira, Aikido, JuJitsu, etc. It always fascinates me how different they are. The differing philosophies of arts developed in different parts of the world is also quite interesting to me. Like I said earlier, I would encourage anyone who wants to up their fitness level to give a martial art a try.



*Now in your experience with TKD - does the higher belts go into more grappling aspects? 

We've had quite a few self defense systems and schools that promote this that have become popular like JKD - Krav maga - Sambo (I think this is a Russian variation of Ju-Jitsu - similar to Krav Maga). I remember someone on the boards metntioned the FAST training classes. 

We've even had martial arts systems developed from our own penal system called 'Jail House Rock' ( which one book describes as a blend of Boxing and 
other arts).*

*JHR*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jailhouse_rock_(fighting_style) 


*Now how have you been able to adapt your knowledge of TKD to your current physical ststus? 

1. Do you just practice your forms?

2. Do you ever get the desire to teach? *


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 9, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *Now in your experience with TKD - does the higher belts go into more grappling aspects? *
> 
> *We've had quite a few self defense systems and schools that promote this that have become popular like JKD - Krav maga - Sambo (I think this is a Russian variation of Ju-Jitsu - similar to Krav Maga). I remember someone on the boards metntioned the FAST training classes. *
> 
> ...


 
When I was still training in a formal (kinda) school, no, the higher belts didn't get into the grappling arts. Above 3rd or 4th degree, it seemed to me that the ranking was mostly honorary. We did do a little bit of grappling in class, but not much. My instructor was kind of a technique purist, being a physics professor. He liked to take each skill and break it down into parts, using physics and biomechanics, study it til he could figure out the best way to do, say a front kick, to get the maximum power and precision out of it. Board breaking was big with him, as it demonstrated that the student had learned how to apply the maximum power or torque to achieve the result.

And yes, I do just practice forms now. Since I can't afford to go to a proper school, and I don't have any training partners, I just like to zone out doing the moves and focusing my brain on only that, and not all the crap in my life. I can't kick as high as I used to, and I can't do the jumping stuff anymore, but I still enjoy doing what I can.

As for teaching, the school that I came up in had the higher belt students help teach the lower belt students. My TKD school was an intramural sport in college. The instructor was a physics prof and the club started when he was an undergrad student with him teaching some of his friends, and it just snowballed from there. By the time I joined, the average number of white belt students at the first class of the semester was about 300. As the year went on, students would drop out, and about half would make it through the semester to earn their yellow belts. The next semester, those yellow belt students would "graduate" to the advanced class with all the other rank students. We would help the white belts during their class, then we had our own class an hour later. When I reached brown belt status, we had an extra saturday class for 3 1/2 hours of intense training in sparring, forms and advanced techniques. Once I earned my black belt, I had a much increased role in teaching the classes. I taught forms classes, in which I used to compete, lead the entire class in warm-up on occasion, and once in a while our instructor let us lead an entire class. That was about all I really needed to feed my need to teach.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 14, 2008)

3 1/2 hours sound like a very good workout and seems as if you had a good mix of everything. I did read some articles where folks debated the value of forms;but, I guess that depends with each style and in a sense most styles have some sort of forms (best way to practice the techniques)

Saw this link on Women in Judo (it's been a little over 100 years that Judo was introduced into the US) 


http://www.fscclub.com/history/judo-hist-e.shtml


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 15, 2008)

Just try your best to find a good school. 98% of the time they put you in a situation where what you're learning to go with your skill level. I'll help with info about styles, techniques, pros/cons, et cetera... PM me if you need me.

As for people of size: It's not so much that one should pick certain styles based on size, but understand how they may be able to apply those styles to their own personal purposes, and how they use the body that they have to their advantages. Most recommend grappling (Judo, Bjj, Jujutsu [Which is mixed], Aikido, Hapkido [Which is also mixed]), but you can take anything with the right instruction. My only warning is that they might press weight loss on you depending on the school.

I'm about to start Judo, Boxing, Capoeira, and Wing Chun. I can't wait. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 15, 2008)

*Jon: 
Does this mean that you'll be appearing in the UFC one day? That is a pretty intense combination Judo-Boxing-Capoeria and Wing Chung. Your statement is so true in that you have to adapt the arts to your needs- though some arts get an unfair bad rep - like Aikido and Tai Chi (usefullness in self defense) - but, this all depends on who is teaching you- the ability of the martial artist. 
*




Jon Blaze said:


> I'm about to start Judo, Boxing, Capoeira, and Wing Chun. I can't wait. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 16, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *Jon:
> Does this mean that you'll be appearing in the UFC one day? That is a pretty intense combination Judo-Boxing-Capoeria and Wing Chung. Your statement is so true in that you have to adapt the arts to your needs- though some arts get an unfair bad rep - like Aikido and Tai Chi (usefullness in self defense) - but, this all depends on who is teaching you- the ability of the martial artist.
> *



WELLLLL..... HAHA! 

No seriously, I would DIE if I got to like K-1 and started winning. But I'm nowhere near that good yet. Maybe I'll be there someday.

As for MMA: I took it for six months. It was great. Most of the arts I've taken are striking (And even though I have that experience, I still like standup moreeeeee ), so my grappling is really not developed yet. I like learning it, but I really need to work on it, as well as get my striking and everything else up. I honestly don't know where all this is going to take me, but I wouldn't mind being on TV. lol

And you're right about the ending point. Those aren't ineffective just because they are what they are: They're ineffective at times because they're often taught in a way that doesn't emulate fighting situations as accurately as other arts do. But then again, that isn't the only reason people would decide to join a class. There's just too much to it. 

A lot of arts get this rep, but that's only because a lot of people in the Kickboxing/MMA world (as well as other arts) are corrupted into making judgements on arts they've never taken or have bad, often premature experiences with. It's a trend that annoys me because I've taken "Traditional arts" (Karate, Tae Kwon Do, Hapkido, Capoeira, Zui Quan, Kempo [As a component of my MMA class alongside Muay Thai]), as well as the more popular, ring liked modern/hybrid/mixed arts (MMA, Muay Thai, American Kickboxing, Boxing, Kyukido [TKD/Hapkido/Judo/Jujutsu]). Each has helped me out in some way, and while I've had bad experiences with some, it's always been the school, and not the art that's given me hell.

Either way: I need to work. Gotta beat the weight bigots in more than one way, ya know? haha.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 19, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Those aren't ineffective just because they are what they are: They're ineffective at times because they're often taught in a way that doesn't emulate fighting situations as accurately as other arts do. But then again, that isn't the only reason people would decide to join a class. There's just too much to it.
> 
> A lot of arts get this rep, but that's only because a lot of people in the Kickboxing/MMA world (as well as other arts) are corrupted into making judgements on arts they've never taken or have bad, often premature experiences with. It's a trend that annoys me because I've taken "Traditional arts" (Karate, Tae Kwon Do, Hapkido, Capoeira, Zui Quan, Kempo [As a component of my MMA class alongside Muay Thai]), as well as the more popular, ring liked modern/hybrid/mixed arts (MMA, Muay Thai, American Kickboxing, Boxing, Kyukido [TKD/Hapkido/Judo/Jujutsu]). Each has helped me out in some way, and while I've had bad experiences with some, it's always been the school, and not the art that's given me hell.
> 
> Either way: I need to work. Gotta beat the weight bigots in more than one way, ya know? haha.



*
I remember taking some TKD years ago- I went about as far as a green belt with it- it's a great MA;but, it just wasn't for me.

My primary exposure other than grappling "high school wrerstling" was combat judo/jujitsu taught by oldtime practioners like the Charles Nelson (WWII Veteran Self Defense Instructor -Mongolian Wrestling Techniques). I took the classes years ago;but, the really enjoyed the training. 

Professor Florendo M. Visitacion ( founder of Vee Arnis JuJitsu) trained with Mr. Nelson in 1950. 

I guess for me the journey is to find the right school/style for me and to adapt things to my physical strengths. 

I have to admit- it's always good to read when a BBW kicks ass 

http://fatchicksrule.blogs.com/fat_chicks_rule/2006/09/dont_mess_with_.html

*


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's another inspirational story of true determination..


RUSTY KANOKOGI - NEW YORK 2012 BID MEMBER - DRIVEN TO PROMOTE WOMEN'S JUDO BY "SOMEONE WHO RATTED ON HER" WHILE FIGHTING IN THE 1950's MEN'S LEAGUE! Read the full story

www.judophotos.com/Articles/Rusty_Kanokogi.htm


===================================================
Rusty Kanokogi/ Judo 

Rena "Rusty" Kanokogi holds a seventh-degree black belt in judo, making her the highest-ranking American woman in the sport of judo. Kanokogi first started competing in the late 1950s, when women were barred from judo leagues. In disguise, she competed as a member of the all-mens team until she was discovered and disqualified. Soon after, Kanokogi dedicated herself to ensuring that women are able to compete in judo competitions. For her years of commitment, she received the honor of World Pioneer of Womens Judo, which was given to her by the International Judo Federation (IJF) Congress in Japan, which has representatives from 103 countries.

In 2007, the USA Judo Referee Commission voted unanimously to award the John Osako Award for excellence in refereeing to Kanokogi. The prestigious John Osako Award is given to those who have worked continuously to develop their referee skills and contribute unselfishly to the Olympic sport of judo.

Currently, Kanokogi is the president of Kyushu Judo & Community Service and the president of New York State Judo Inc. Kanokogi was the NBC sport expert commentator at the 2004 Olympic Games for judo. In 2002, she received a citation from the Brooklyn borough president for her contribution to the Brooklyn fitness program. She also was given the 2002 Woman of Achievement Award by Kingsboro Community College. In 2001, she was presented with the bronze medal by the International Judo Federation.

Kanokogi is a former member of the Womens Sports Foundation Board of Trustees (1996-2001) and the current chair of the International Womens Sports Hall of Fame Alumnae Association. She is featured in the Womens Sports Foundation book, "SuperWomen: 100 Women 100 Sports." She was inducted into the International Womens Sports Hall of Fame in 1994 and received the 1991 Womens Sports Foundation Presidents Award. (9/08)
======================================================


----------



## MarkAnthony (Dec 1, 2008)

I am training in Hap-Ki-Do.

I agree, every Master's style is different, and you must find one you are comfortable with.

Words of wisdom: dont ride a bike 6 miles to class and expect to be able to ride it home without any pain...


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 1, 2008)

I trained with Master Ferng -Hue Rong in Tai Chi in the early eighties, in Brooklyn NY. I have trained both my wife, and my daughter, who are both bbw's. May I suggest anyone can learn Tai Chi, regardless of age, or fitness level. There are 2 basic things you should know. There is Tai Chi for health, and Tai Chi as a Martial Art. The movements are the same, it's the application of those movements that separates the 2.

Anyone that lives in The Las Vegas area, and has an interest in Tai Chi, PM me, and I will teach you FOR FREE! Time permitting of course, we all have busy lives. :bow:


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Dec 1, 2008)

I have been trained in Akido and Kendo along very lil Judo and Pit Fighting and just started learning Jeet Kune Do......i started takin Akido and Kendo when i was about 8 and the same with Judo but i didn't like it. The Pit Fighting i started 2 yrs ago cuz i hurt my shoulder pretty bad and it nvr healed right and im takin Jeet Kune Do to improve my style of Akido.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 1, 2008)

MarkAnthony said:


> I am training in Hap-Ki-Do.
> 
> I agree, every Master's style is different, and you must find one you are comfortable with.
> 
> Words of wisdom: dont ride a bike 6 miles to class and expect to be able to ride it home without any pain...



Oh you don't want to even know how much I'm going to torture myself when I get back in the arts again. lol 

I love hapkido too.  Can't wait to start Judo.


----------



## BeastofBurden. (Dec 1, 2008)

ok i would like to know the stances yall use lol i use high-low


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 1, 2008)

It depends on a lot of things. I fight/spar normally four ways:

1. MMA stance- It's just a modified boxer stance where your legs are a little bit farther apart so it helps with kicks. I'm a kicker. lol 
I also do the regular boxing stance, and without gloves I sometimes keep my fists slightly open, so I can be ready to switch.

2. American Kickboxing stance- Same as the boxing, except the knees are a lot less bent because you're boxing with the feet too like Savate lol Kidding 

3. Hapkido stance- Square, 50/50, slight bend at the knees, and open fists for joint locks and grappling. 

4. I've experimented with the Bai Jong, but I haven't done it very often. I'm too open to do Jun Fan Kung Fu (The act like Bruce Lee style lol), but I finally bought the Tao of JKD and the art of expressing the human body. I'm definitely going to add it to what I do. "Using no way as a way" is what I'm all about. 

I don't know how Judo and Wing Chun are going to add to my stances, but the idea of the wing chun stance has always intrigued me. Let's hope I become the next Tommy Carruthers! lol


----------



## g-squared (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm a pretty big fan of mma, and ive considered working out with that at a gym. Also, i wrestled in high school, and i did kenpo karate when i was younger but stopped after i got my red belt.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 2, 2008)

MarkZ said:


> I trained with Master Ferng -Hue Rong in Tai Chi in the early eighties, in Brooklyn NY. I have trained both my wife, and my daughter, who are both bbw's. May I suggest anyone can learn Tai Chi, regardless of age, or fitness level. There are 2 basic things you should know. There is Tai Chi for health, and Tai Chi as a Martial Art. The movements are the same, it's the application of those movements that separates the 2.
> 
> Anyone that lives in The Las Vegas area, and has an interest in Tai Chi, PM me, and I will teach you FOR FREE! Time permitting of course, we all have busy lives. :bow:



*Markz:

In your experience have you found that most instructors teach Tai CHi for Health vs. Self Defense. And I think it's a great thing that you are doing for dimmers in the Vegas Area- very cool ... 

*





BeastofBurden. said:


> I have been trained in Akido and Kendo along very lil Judo and Pit Fighting and just started learning Jeet Kune Do......i started takin Akido and Kendo when i was about 8 and the same with Judo but i didn't like it. The Pit Fighting i started 2 yrs ago cuz i hurt my shoulder pretty bad and it nvr healed right and im takin Jeet Kune Do to improve my style of Akido.



*
BeastofBurden:
How did you find Pit Fighting? I assume this is where you got your shoulder injury. Hwo is the Kendo training coming along .... 
*



Jon Blaze said:


> It depends on a lot of things. I fight/spar normally four ways:
> 
> 1. MMA stance- It's just a modified boxer stance where your legs are a little bit farther apart so it helps with kicks. I'm a kicker. lol
> I also do the regular boxing stance, and without gloves I sometimes keep my fists slightly open, so I can be ready to switch.
> ...




*Blaze:
we are going to have to call you the UN Ambassador of the Arts :bow:

what is Bai Jong? 
*



g-squared said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of mma, and ive considered working out with that at a gym. Also, i wrestled in high school, and i did kenpo karate when i was younger but stopped after i got my red belt.



* Hi G-Squared: have you found an art that you wonated to start with ? and welcome to the Boards*

==========================================


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh I'm not that good yet. I just know some thangs. lol

Bai(/Bi) Jong is originally a Wing Chun term for "Ready Stance," but I use it to describe the "On-guard stance" of Jun Fan Kung Fu.


----------



## g-squared (Dec 3, 2008)

> * Hi G-Squared: have you found an art that you wonated to start with ? and welcome to the Boards*
> 
> ==========================================



I'm mostly interested in jiu-jitsu and judo. Some of the more grappling-oriented arts.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 6, 2008)

This is Tommy Carruthers. He might seem weak to some, but I'll keep saying this: HE'S FUCKING 50 DOING THIS! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV6JdzCbXFE


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 6, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> This is Tommy Carruthers. He might seem weak to some, but I'll keep saying this: HE'S FUCKING 50 DOING THIS!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV6JdzCbXFE



*
Jon Blaze:
That's not 'weak' at all -but, a true display of strength using only his bodyweight for exercises and you got to appreciate the clip of him at 
:54 using an IronGripper- true functional strength training
*


----------



## Filly (Dec 7, 2008)

When I was at University I did Capoeira and KickBoxing... it was a lot of fun. Kept up with the kickboxing for a while.... dont do it so much anymore though. But I should!! It's a lot of fun. It's hard work, but I would encourage people to take it up if they have an interest in it. Its about empowerment as much as fitness.... if not more.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been trained and state certified in ACT-Akido Control Techniques and if I could attend any martial arts training I would further my skills in arts of Akido. I was trained for the purpose of self-defense and restraint of violent teens in Kentucky's Dept of Juvenile Justice. 

We were also trained in safe physical management restraints, but on the campus where I worked, ACT was used most often, it was much safer and more effective at ending crisis situations without harming the kids or the youth workers as it relied more on taking the subject off balance while keeping your own in one fluid motion and then applying attention to non-lethal pressure points to gain compliance. We also learned escapes and defensive moves when the subject has a weapon. VERY helpful and practical with stretches and exercises that reinforce the basics of the moves making it easy and fun to learn.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2008)

SilkyAngela said:


> I've been trained and state certified in ACT-Akido Control Techniques and if I could attend any martial arts training I would further my skills in arts of Akido. I was trained for the purpose of self-defense and restraint of violent teens in Kentucky's Dept of Juvenile Justice.
> 
> We were also trained in safe physical management restraints, but on the campus where I worked, ACT was used most often, it was much safer and more effective at ending crisis situations without harming the kids or the youth workers as it relied more on taking the subject off balance while keeping your own in one fluid motion and then applying attention to non-lethal pressure points to gain compliance. We also learned escapes and defensive moves when the subject has a weapon. VERY helpful and practical with stretches and exercises that reinforce the basics of the moves making it easy and fun to learn.




As part of your retraint techniques- do you employ finger locks. I've had the pleasure to be on the recieving end at a recent seminar and they do work

*Akido techinques - Finger Locks*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5leWEVzOOxY


----------



## SilkyAngela (Dec 9, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> As part of your retraint techniques- do you employ finger locks. I've had the pleasure to be on the recieving end at a recent seminar and they do work
> 
> *Akido techinques - Finger Locks*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5leWEVzOOxY



I haven't been trained in the use of finger locks, but I can see how they are definately effective!  The move in that video, the Sankyo, was the most frequent hold we used and practiced all sorts of ways to transition to that move. 
That nice twist on the wrist makes for quick compliance


----------



## SilkyAngela (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NitLZwRr5Ok&NR=1

LOVE this basic move


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 9, 2008)

SilkyAngela said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NitLZwRr5Ok&NR=1
> 
> LOVE this basic move



What do you think of this video ? some great stuff....

*Akido Street Fight (though some ju-jitsu techniques are being employed*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN7yn0XOSMQ&feature=related


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 10, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> What do you think of this video ? some great stuff....
> 
> *Akido Street Fight (though some ju-jitsu techniques are being employed*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN7yn0XOSMQ&feature=related


(SIGH)
Why does everyone forget about Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu?


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 10, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> (SIGH)
> Why does everyone forget about Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu?



*
Jon:

Wasn't aware of "Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu" - Are you planning to train on this or is this a system that you were already exposed to? 

*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 11, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Jon:
> 
> Wasn't aware of "Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu" - Are you planning to train on this or is this a system that you were already exposed to?
> ...



Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu is the predecessor of Hapkido, Aikido, and various later offshoots of Jujutsu.

It was just a comment left at that video. Someone said "Aikido is dervied from Judo," and I have to correct them, because Aikijujutsu is the main art that Aikido is derived (Although Judo is a piece as well) from.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 12, 2008)

*
Saw this story in our local news. Very sad. Thankfully this wman had spome awareness of self defense and a guardian angel watching over her....
*

*
WILD WEST VILLAGE
MUGGERS ATTACK FEMALE BANKER

Last updated: 3:22 am
December 11, 2008 
Posted: 2:38 am
December 11, 2008

A young banker walking to a West Village hotspot was tackled and had her jaw cracked by a pair of brutal muggers, but got no help from people on the street until after she bravely drove the thugs off with a can of Mace. 

The frightening assault Thursday night came three weeks after another woman was violently thrown to the ground and robbed on the busy stretch of West 11th Street near the Magnolia Bakery. 

"Anyone who lives in the West Village knows that you walk everywhere. We walk at all hours," said the banker, 25, who asked that her name not be used. 

Around 11 p.m., she was heading to meet a friend at the celeb hangout The Spotted Pig a few blocks away. As she walked down the sidewalk, two men came from around the corner and headed straight for her. 

"From a distance, I felt like they didn't belong," she said. "I had a strange feeling." 

She pulled Mace out of her purse. 

"They got closer to me," she said. "They started walking really fast, and they split up and approached me from either side." 

One of the men had something in his hand that looked like a gun. 

"They pushed me to the ground . . . I crumbled pretty easily because I thought it was a gun . . . I started screaming, 'I don't know what you want. I'll give you whatever you want.' 

"They continued to punch me." 

She was pinned on her right side - the hand in which she had the Mace. 

That's when she drew upon skills learned in a self-defense class and freed her arm. She sprayed the Mace, and the mist luckily hit her attackers' faces. 

Once they had gone, a resident came outside to comfort her and called 911. The woman was treated for a broken jaw at nearby St. Vincent's Hospital. 

The crooks got away with the woman's earrings - but didn't get her purse, cops said. 

In the previous incident, a 26-year-old actress was knocked to the sidewalk around 10:45 p.m. on Nov. 18 by two people she thought were girls. 

She held on to her purse as the muggers dragged her . "I'm unemployed! There's nothing in there! You chose the wrong person!" the woman yelled. 

Actually, she said, there was a lot of stuff in the purse - an iPod, money and credit cards. For some reason, the attackers ran off with only her BlackBerry, which was in her hands
*

*source*

http://www.nypost.com/seven/12112008/news/regionalnews/wild_west_village_143665.htm


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 18, 2009)

*Finally somone uploaded on Youtube* Blood on the Sun - James Cagney (1945) .

*The 1st part of the film has a nice sequence of Cagney working out at the dojo. Besides 'song and dance' Cagney could kick butt as well.... *

*"In pre-World War II Tokyo an American newspaper editor working for an English-language daily paper aimed at the American business community is given a document relating to Japan's foreign affairs which could have political ramifications if found. He meets up with Iris Hilliard, a woman who wants to secure the document even if it means dealing with the Japanese secret police and their threats.

Cagney learned judo for the action sequences of the film. His instructor was John Halloran, a former Los Angeles police officer. In the movie, Sensei Halloran plays Capt. Oshima, the thug with whom Cagney's character has a colossal fight at the end of the movie." *

Source  Wikipedia


----------

